# Freight Sounds box cars



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, I know you have some of these.
What kinds of sounds do you get?
Steam or diesel?
Is 69.00 a good price?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, I have four FreightSounds boxcars. These make random train noises and LED flashes that mimic sparks as they run. The catalog price was $130. 
I think you are asking about the Railsounds boxcars that have the engine sounds, whistles and crewtalk. There are two Diesel sounds cars and two steam engine sounds cars in S gauge. These retailed for $170, so $69 sounds like a good price if it is the roadname you want. I do not have any Railsounds cars since all my engines have either Legacy sounds or TMCC Railsounds built in.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom these are Freight Sounds. Charles RO have them on sale. Seems they have at least 6 different roads. I have a couple Rail Sounds cars in O scale. I like the Rail Sounds but have not heard the Freight Sounds. Charles Ro has a great sale on S scale Berkshires. I believe they are 249.99. I paid 279.99 or 289.99 for mine. Not sure why but might get a Polar Express set. Plus one addon car. I think they are 349.99 plus 27.99 for the car.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the FreightSounds cars, that is why I bought three more after my first one. $70 should be a good price. Go for it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found some Freight Sounds cars on Youtube. Nothing moved me. So I passed.
I did put a small order in to Charles Ro. I also passed on the Polar Express set.
I ordered 2 track side items. One is an oil depot. Similar to the original oil depot
with 2 tanks. This one only has one but it is elevated. The original oil depots were either
Gulf or Shell. This is Glbert Oil on the tank. And then I bought a trackside
passenger platform no building. I will show pics when they arrive.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have seen the new style oil depot is the catalog but not in person. The height should work well on a layout. I am not a fan of Polar Express so I do not own any but the S gauge sets look better to me than the O gauge releases.
About the Freight Sounds cars. I bought the first one because it was decorated for Vesuvius Crucible in Swissvale, Pa. to which I have some historical connection. Out of the box the sounds were intrusive and annoying. My layout is very quiet with the solid rail track and cork roadbed, just a little sound is better. After turning down the volume from the 100% setting to about 10% and adjusting how often the sounds are emitted to about 50% the car became a realistic addition to a freight train. The truck mounted LED's are so realistic I took the car off the track to give the wheels a good cleaning. That was the first I noticed LED's were creating fake wheel flange sparks. Of course I could have read the instructions but what is the fun in that! Now that I have four of them properly adjusted the overall effect in the layout room when freight trains are running adds to the realism. Now I have even begun looking at adding fixed location sounds to some of the industrial buildings. ITT offers many choices.
There is one factor that contributes to sound realism. With an around the walls design I am inside of the layout so it is realistic as the sound does a 360 around me with the trains traversing the layout.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I never saw the Polar Express movie. Really no desire. I think I was thinking that for 100.00 more than a Berk, I would get 3 passenger cars, a fair amount of Fastrack, and a power supply for a flyerChief. Worth 100.00. But then I thought there are better cars to buy.

The oil depot will work for me. I think it retails for 69.99. I bought mine for 39.99. Almost bought 2 of them. 2 of them on a siding with plenty of Gulf cars would look good.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Fellas I haven't been posting too much lately for a variety of reasons. Nothing to do with the site. Been busy with home projects that I have been putting off way too long; After each day of working on the house I haven't felt like dealing with the computer. Just like my rail road repair projects. Plus I am having eye issues that make staring at a computer screen tiring and difficult. I just hope it has nothing to do with the cataract lens in my eyes. Just a glasses prescription change. Finally got an eye appointment this coming Friday. Okay enough whining. 

Mopac that oil depot sounds interesting. Is that a Lionel/Flyer item? I suppose I could look. I've never been a big Polar Express person. Not much appeal although every Christmas I do think one would be good for a display. So the Berks have come down even more from Charles Ro. I haven't bought a thing with all the house work I've been doing. Read that as spending money that I could have used for trains. 
Tom, I have looked at those Freight Sounds cars before but didn't know if I would like them. I was afraid the sounds would be just as you described them, " Intrusive and annoying". Now that I know the sound is adjustable I will have to rethink them. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny I do believe the oil depot is a Lionel/Flyer item. Tracking says I should get it saturday.
I saw something this morning that leads me to think it is lighted.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The oil depot Mopac purchased is #6-49877. It is in the 2017 catalog and retailed for $79.99. It has an operating yard light on the base.
Both the volume and the repetition rate of the sounds are adjustable on the Freight Sounds cars. I think all of us post less in the summer. The days are longer and there are more things to do outside.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the catalog cut for the oil depot. Mopac, note the matching oil storage tank accessory you now need to find!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the other oil storage tank referenced above.


----------

